

Twitter's new block function poses a major privacy problem - joelle
http://www.dailydot.com/news/twitter-block-function-harassment/

======
frostmatthew
They've reverted the changes [https://blog.twitter.com/2013/reverting-the-
changes-to-block...](https://blog.twitter.com/2013/reverting-the-changes-to-
block-functionality)

~~~
joelle
Oh - nice. As they should. Thanks.

